# Cutting down



## Lrob (May 9, 2014)

Going all natural (for a while anyway).....  I have done gear a few times and PH cycles. This summer I'm going to try my best to cut with as little supplements as possible. If I feel the need I may add a pre workout and maybe a thermogenic.   But for now I'll be taking arginine along with citrulline malate, aminos, and from time to time hemavol.   
StAts: 
Ht: 6'2
Wt:230
Bf:questionable but I'd say 18% to be on the safe side(no visible abs but vascular in arms, slightly in shoulders, fairly vascular in quads and calves) I no...I should have it checked
Calories/protein: 2k/cals at most 200 grams at most of protein

Some say go higher with protein but the way I work...protein=calories=not something I want to many of IMO

I'm prepared to lose a lil muscle. But goal is a solid lean 215-220. And 10-12% Bf.  ( abs is my real goal )

BTW 
Upper arms=17 no pump and hanging hair over 18 with pump 
Forearm=14 1/2 no pump
Quads=26
Calves=18
Chest=49
Waist= not sure. 34x34 express jeans and big star pioneer are to big in waist but fit legs TIGHT


----------



## malfeasance (May 14, 2014)

To go from 18% to 10% you would need to lose 8%.   230 x .08 = 18.4 pounds of pure fat.  That means you need to get down to about 210 IF YOU LOST NO MUSCLE.  How likely is that?  Not.  You are going to probably end up around 200 if you want 10% bodyfat.

Pant size is NO indication of waist size.  I have 34 pants, but a tape measure showed 37 (gasp!).  Why not measure the waist at the same time you measure everything else?

2000 calories seems a little strict for a guy your size.

What is your workout and cardio regimen, and what do those 2000 calories consist of?  Are you counting calories that you drink?


----------

